# Is News Corp still lurking and ready to buy Direct TV?



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

> On the possibility of News Corp. acquiring DirecTV, the biggest U.S. satellite-television provider:``The U.S. government review on whether EchoStar (Communications Corp.) will buy DirecTV has been delayed yet again. It's not a foregone conclusion that EchoStar will buy DirecTV. ``If that can't be worked out, then News Corp. comes to the fore.''


 Click here to read the Bloomberg article


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2002)

GM wants the cash and DTV is a continuous money loser, partly due to incredible churn rate and partly due to poor security. Who else but Rupert has any stomach for this?


----------



## Edward E Suleski (Apr 23, 2002)

So Which company is going to buy Directv?


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

...depends on who's got the legs :hi: :lol:


----------



## Ray H (Mar 28, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Charlie Eargan _
> *GM wants the cash and DTV is a continuous money loser, partly due to incredible churn rate and partly due to poor security. Who else but Rupert has any stomach for this? *


You're right that G.M. wants the cash. But, keep in mind that there are perfectly legal ways to present a best case financial scenario (makes the stockholders happy) or a worst case financial scenario (positively impacts the tax situation). While the Hughes/DirecTV unit consistently "loses" money on paper, the fact is, it _does_ generate considerable revenue. A good portion of this paper "loss" can be accounted for by the constant equipment and programming rebates and promos. As for the churn rate assertion, there is still a net gain in subscribership nearly every quarter. Lest anyone forget, Dish Network's vaunted security has also been effectively hacked. There _is_ one big reason more attention is lavished on hacking DirecTV(tm), though: programming - particularly _NFL Sunday Ticket_.


----------



## Sherlock (Mar 24, 2002)

NWS financial position has changed significantly since they were in the running. If the deal with DISH doesn't go through, I would expect GM to hold off until they can get a better deal for GMH.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

I am starting to gain confidence that this merger just may get government approval. With E* and D* promising to carry locals in all 210 DMA’s, with DBS spectrum sharing around the corner to provide additional competition and with a powerful Congressman and others now in their corner, it seams to me that things are looking up for the merger to happen.


----------

